# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  RooneyScape [OLDSCHOOL] [369] Real oldschool ! [ Come try it ]

## corky12831

*Click Here to PLAY !*
*Voting*
Rune-Server || RuneToplist || MoparScape


Alright well 2 months ago i was getting tired of waiting for rs2006/2006scape so i started working on my own oldschool project. Personally this server is in alpha stage and is being homehosted ATM and i also got tired of seeing all these shitty 317 loading 602's over and over again like almost every server i went on was the same as the last one.

Features

Quote:
Working woodcuttingAmazing oldschool feelNo Godswords or any overpowered itemsGreat economyGreat Starter baseVery straightforward serverWorking firemakingWorking CookingWorking Woodcutting with StumpsWorking RunecraftingWorking AgilityAnd many more skillsNo items over 369Relive that oldschool feelingBank pin base added !Dagganoths have been addedWorking Tztok-Jad the full 63 waves !Working Purple Sweets !Shops have been movedHome teleport no longer requires 1 law rune other teleports do



*Media*


*Spoiler* for _Cutting and enchanting gems_: 




*Spoiler* for _Animated pictures_: 





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 765x501.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 779x536.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 780x538.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 780x538.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 780x538.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 780x538.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 783x543.







syndr0me is the owner! come on and check it out!

----------


## corky12831

new home jad only 1 wave now wcing works as intended.  :Big Grin:  more updates to come!

----------

